# Help! My tort is eating rocks



## Cassidy M. (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm concerned about my sulcata tortoise because whenever I take her outside she always tries to eat the rocks. Will it hurt her if she swallows any and why is she doing this?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to TFO! Have an educated stay  It probably is really dangerous and will cause a possibly deadly impaction, that shows that she's lacking something in her diet (calcium or another mineral probably)... Sprinkle calcium 2-3 times a week and leave cuttle bone with her, also try to remove rocks ASAP! Thanks 
If it continues after removing rocks and supplementing try your best!


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok I will do that ASAP thank you so much!


----------



## wellington (Jul 19, 2014)

Actually, a product called miner-all has helped many with the same problem. A caution, giving too much calcium can be as bad as not enough. A small pinch 1-2 times a week is good. Get the miner-all and try that.


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

Miner-all fixed this problem for me too!


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 19, 2014)

Offering cuttlebone is a very good idea. Impaction from eating rocks can be fatal.


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 19, 2014)

Where can I find miner-all?


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got mine on amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COPHKO8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok and all I do is sprinkle some on her food? How much?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just a small pinch, 2-3 times a week  Good luck!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 20, 2014)

I do twice a week and put on their fav food.


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok and sorry about all the questions but will I need to do this for her whole life?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 20, 2014)

Cassidy M. said:


> Ok and sorry about all the questions but will I need to do this for her whole life?


Yes, it's good for their health  it makes them strong!


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok thank you for all your help!


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2014)

The first step is to figure out WHY your tortoise is eating rocks.

What sort of lighting and UV do you use inside?
What sort of supplementation do you use?
What do you typically feed?

MinerAll will help to alleviate the symptoms in most cases, but the cause of the problem should still be corrected.


----------



## Cassidy M. (Jul 20, 2014)

I use UVB lights inside that I got from the pet store but she only eats rocks when I bring her outside because she doesn't have rocks in her indoors enclosure. I typically feed her some organic spring mix from the grocery store. And I have recently started using calcium powder since I have been told to on here. I hope that can help figure out why she is eating them.


----------

